# "To shift or not to shift, that is the question."



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

You are running a transmission because you have admitted that you need two forward gears or need a reverse gear. (DC-without a reversing contactor.)

EV conversions need to be catagorized.

"Heavy"
"medium"
"light"
"Flyweight"

My car is in the light end of the "Light" class". It is almost capable of direct drive, without a transmission. 

Several "Rules-of-thumb", need to be established. 

More later.....


----------

